# fighting teachers & masters



## thekuntawman (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont know if this tournament, he is fighting his own student. but when i saw this, it helped me gave me lots of respect for pallen's martial arts. i have fought in tournaments against both of his sons before, in both karate tournaments and eskrima (good fighters, btw). well, here is the old man, fighting, wow. when was the last time you saw that huh?

it is very healthy for martail arts students to see their masters in action, especially when they are young (i consider "young", under age 50). your students become more confident in what they are doing, and it keeps us on our toes as teachers. 

max pallen is the owner of pallen's martial arts, which teaches tae kwon do and arnis. his style is called singko tiros, which i believe is a mix of modern arnis, and balintawak (maybe i'm wrong). hope you like the clip.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2008)

Always good to see!


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 27, 2008)

I posted the Dog Brothers fight over on FMA Talk.  I believe he said that both the guys he fought there were Inosanto students, and half his age I might add.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice to see them still active and competing.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jul 30, 2008)

thekuntawman said:


> max pallen is the owner of pallen's martial arts, which teaches tae kwon do and arnis. his style is called singko tiros, which i believe is a mix of modern arnis, and balintawak (maybe i'm wrong).


 
GM Pallen teaches Senkotiros only now.  (I believe his sons continue to teach Kajukenbo as well though.)  The basis of Senkotiros was taught to him by his grandfather, but it is influnced by other styles that GM Pallen has studied over the years.  (Including Modern Arnis, Balintawak, Doce Pares, PTK, etc...)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 30, 2008)

I am always impressed with anyone who will go out and give it a whirl so to speak.  Grand Master Max Pallen also always impresses me.  He is a true practitioner of the martial ways.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 31, 2008)

good clip   thanks for sharing

I am alway happy when I see the "older" folks go out and show that they still can do it


----------



## thekuntawman (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah, i am proud of him too, i would hope to still be this way when i am his age. every teacher should have this as a goal.


----------

